# Smoked Chicken Stew with Dough Boys ( Dumplings )



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

Smoked Chicken Stew with Dough Boys   ( Dumplings )

We like our stew with a thicker juice almost like a gravy. Have not had dough boys sense I was a boy and Mom would make them for us. It was a real treat back than. And is today also.

So I smoked some thighs at 330/345 deg. with Mesquite chunks until IT of 173 deg. Just pepper, Lawry's seasoning salt and Summer Savory for coating.
Diced up some onions, celery, sautéed, Removed the skin from the chicken sliced and diced it and added to the pot. 

































Chopped Gr peppers, Red peppers and added to the pot cook until tender. Remove this from pot. 
Add water and cook up the root veggies
Chop /dice potatoes, turnip, and carrots, boil till tender. Debone the chicken thighs. 
Save 1 cup of the broth for later
Now add everything to the pot , add soya sauce, chicken soup base, black pepper, summer savory






Taste for flavor , mmmmmmm
Mix in a bowl the saved broth and flour to make a thickener, pour this into the pot 
of the whole mix, and stir . This will thicken as it cooks up.






So the stew is done , and you could eat it now .....BUT I wanted Dough Boys.

In a bowl mix 
1 cup flour
2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon butter
1/2 cup milk
I added 2 tablespoons of fine chopped parsley
mix and drop by spoonful into simmering pot . Cover and DO not open for 15 minutes











After 15 minutes, ready to plate up...or I mean get the big bowl .







So have my bowl done up and a couple nice dinner rolls with butter. 







picture of the dough boy cut open , cooked just right.







The stew was really good and the smoked chicken gave it a real nice full flavor . It was a 2 bowl meal for both of us.

Thanks for looking, Great meal for this a little cooler day of working outside.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 26, 2021)

Man that looks great.  Bet is was good with the smoked chicken.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2021)

Heck yeah David looks amazing. Kinda like a pot pie minus the pie. Nice job bud


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Man that looks great.  Bet is was good with the smoked chicken.



Thanks Adam for the like and the comment

  It was really good with the smoked chicken, I thought Mona would be upset that I 
smoked the chicken and added it to the stew. But I guess she was ok with it as she had
2 servings ,smaller bowls than I had. but went back for seconds.

I was going to use Apple wood , but I really like the smell of Mesquite so that is what I used 

David


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 26, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks Adam for the like and the comment
> 
> It was really good with the smoked chicken, I thought Mona would be upset that I
> smoked the chicken and added it to the stew. But I guess she was ok with it as she had
> ...



I dont think you can ruin any meal with smoked meat in it.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah David looks amazing. Kinda like a pot pie minus the pie. Nice job bud



  Thanks Jake for the comment.

Yes just like a pot pie. And the smoked chicken and the dough boys made it the full meal deal.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> I dont think you can ruin any meal with smoked meat in it.



That's what I have told her before, but than I got the eye roll .
So end of conversation. and moved on.
She is coming around with the smoke flavor , Plus I am getting better at dialing in the 
smoke chunks. more flaver and not just smoke taste

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 26, 2021)

Wow David, you nailed that soup! That's how I like mine... thickened and with dumplings! Even better that your wife loved it!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Wow David, you nailed that soup! That's how I like mine... thickened and with dumplings! Even better that your wife loved it!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan for the like and the comment

Yes it is a great stew , and supper for tomorrow also. And yes Mona had
2 bowls, its nice when they also enjoy the smoked food. And this 1 was a hit for her. 
Plus she likes that she did not have to cook.  lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks


 Ringer


For the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks


 Central PA Cowboy


For the like

David


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 26, 2021)

Your stew looks just great.  Smoked chicken and thickened broth has to be a winner.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

one eyed jack said:


> Your stew looks just great.  Smoked chicken and thickened broth has to be a winner.



Thanks one eye for the like and the comment

It was real good and the smoked chicken took it up a notch, and we always thicken our stews
This was a great meal after working outside in the cool day

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks


 BuckeyeSteve


for the like

David


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 26, 2021)

Dang! Looks fabulous!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Dang! Looks fabulous!



Thanks Charlie for the like and the comment

It was very nice . Great flavor

David


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2021)

Looks fantastic and great write up! Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 26, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks one eye for the like and the comment
> 
> It was real good and the smoked chicken took it up a notch, and we always thicken our stews
> This was a great meal after working outside in the cool day
> ...


You've inspired me David.  Don't know why I hadn't thought to thicken the broth before, but I'll try it in the future.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic and great write up! Congrats on the carousel ride.



Thanks Jeff for the comment

It is a great meal, and more for tomorrow

Yes the ride was a surprise , and always thankful

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

one eyed jack said:


> You've inspired me David.  Don't know why I hadn't thought to thicken the broth before, but I'll try it in the future.



  Glad to hear that something I cook makes others think about trying or even using part of it to make something else of their own

That's how I do some of mine. Blending a few things I have read or seem by others . 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks


 kruizer


For thew like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks


 mike243


For the like

David


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 26, 2021)

Love chicken soup/stew.  My preference is a thick gravy.
I make dumplings, but my recipe is milk, flour,and egg.  No baking soda or powder.
I made Minestrone soup with smoked meatballs.  I did not like the smoke flavor which reflects most Italian meals.


pc farmer said:


> I dont think you can ruin any meal with smoked meat in it.


My wife is slowly coming to appreciate smoked meat.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 26, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> It was really good with the smoked chicken, I thought Mona would be upset that I
> smoked the chicken and added it to the stew. But I guess she was ok with it as she had
> 2 servings ,smaller bowls than I had. but went back for seconds.



That looks incredible!Hearty soup season is definitely here, big like for that work. 

Had to laugh at this comment my wife gets irritated because I always try new stuff snd want to use the smoker, I’m averaging pretty well, but m, she likes what she likes and it takes a nudge sometimes!

great job, thank you for sharing and inspiring me to try out those dough boys!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 26, 2021)

Oh man talk about yummy, that is perfection!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 26, 2021)

Wow...bet that was real good with the smoked chicken! I know smoked chicken really kicks up gumbo, probably the same with that stew.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 26, 2021)

Oh yeah, that’ll work for sure. Looks delicious.
You are now a permanent fixture on the carousel. Outstanding.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 27, 2021)

That is a delicious bowl of comfort food there, huge like!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Love chicken soup/stew.  My preference is a thick gravy.
> I make dumplings, but my recipe is milk, flour,and egg.  No baking soda or powder.
> I made Minestrone soup with smoked meatballs.  I did not like the smoke flavor which reflects most Italian meals.
> My wife is slowly coming to appreciate smoked meat.



Thanks for the like and the comment

I will have to try the egg instead of baking powder ( Moms way was powder )
The Minestrone and meat balls sounds good.
And yes Mona is also getting ok with the smoked foods

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> That looks incredible!Hearty soup season is definitely here, big like for that work.
> 
> Had to laugh at this comment my wife gets irritated because I always try new stuff snd want to use the smoker, I’m averaging pretty well, but m, she likes what she likes and it takes a nudge sometimes!
> 
> great job, thank you for sharing and inspiring me to try out those dough boys!



Thanks for the like and the comment

It was a great soup and dough boys for the cool weather, and yes hard sometimes to figure 
out what they will like or not.
Give the dough boys a whirl  🌪 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Oh man talk about yummy, that is perfection!



Thanks civil for the love and the comment

It was full of flavor and hit the spot , the smoked chicken really added a step up to the whole dish

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Wow...bet that was real good with the smoked chicken! I know smoked chicken really kicks up gumbo, probably the same with that stew.



Thanks inda for the like and the comment

It was fantastic and the smoked chicken really added that extra burst of nice flavor.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Oh yeah, that’ll work for sure. Looks delicious.
> You are now a permanent fixture on the carousel. Outstanding.



Thanks Smokin for the like and the comment
It was /is  ( still lots for supper tonight ) great, nice and thick and full of flavor
It is always a honor to be on the carousel

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

Steve H said:


> That is a delicious bowl of comfort food there, huge like!



Thanks Steve for the like and the comment

It really hit the spot and the dough boys were spot on

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 27, 2021)

WOWSERS

This looks really good. I can smell it now.

Nice


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2021)

That meal is a 10+ if I ever saw it...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 27, 2021)

Mighty fine looking bowl! This going on the menu for next week.  Thanks.


----------



## xray (Oct 27, 2021)

Wow that is one delicious and hearty bowl of comfort! I feel warm and like napping after just looking at the pictures! A bowl of chicken and dumplings is sorely needed right now.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 27, 2021)

Fantastic David . I know that hit the spot . Looks great and nice write up .
I'm with 

 Fueling Around
 around on the unleavened dumplings . Grew up on those . 
Nice work bud .


----------



## Wurstmeister (Oct 27, 2021)

PLEASE!!!!  Pass the bowl!!!  Mrs. Wurtz uses half potato/half bread in a sloppy spoonful, adds them to the gravy. They dissolve slightly and thicken the sauce while keeping some of the dumpling. She also will make potato dumplings which don't make the gravy as thick as the half & half.  Thank you for the step-by-step.
John


----------



## kit s (Oct 27, 2021)

David
Made something like that myself just a few days ago.  Reason why I said something like that is it really doesn't compare. Didn't smoke chicken, didn't season dumplings. Think your way probably made mine taste like something bought from a store.That looked and sounded so delicious. Think you knocked it out of the park.
kit


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2021)

That Stew looks pretty outstanding! I've not had Turnips in stew before, sounds interesting...JJ


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 27, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Smoked Chicken Stew with Dough Boys ( Dumplings )



DRKsmoking,

That looks great! My wife's grandma made home made Chicken and dumplings and I loved them. Seeing this I guess I am going to try.

Worth the like!!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 27, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks civil for the love and the comment
> 
> It was full of flavor and hit the spot , the smoked chicken really added a step up to the whole dish
> 
> David


Layers of flavor really DO make a difference!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 27, 2021)

Absolutely stunning David. I love chicken and dumplings but with Tracy being allergic to chicken I now make turkey and dumplings. Favorite way is with smoked breasts (Tracy prefers white meat) and being a die hard gravy junkie, I've always thickened the broth to where it was a gravy. Couldn't imagine eating it any other way. Congrats on the carousel ride too buddy!! Much deserved.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2021)

Awesome and I see I'm late to reply so I know there is no left overs. DANG my luck.
I grew up on that rib sticking meal. Grandmother some times would make it just using gizzard's and hearts which was my favorite.

Warren


----------



## checkdude (Oct 27, 2021)

It looks great! And the write up  is so easy to follow.  And I'm with you . I like it almost like a stew also. Now the cool days are here there are many soups to make and enjoy.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 27, 2021)

Beautiful. Delicious looking meal


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 27, 2021)

DRKs, Looks awesome, a large pot of "comfort food" !


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> WOWSERS
> 
> This looks really good. I can smell it now.
> 
> Nice



Thanks Rick for the like ad the comment

It was great and house smelt nice also. I just got in and had 
a big bowl for supper again. And the last of the dough boys

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks 


 DougE

For the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

daveomak said:


> That meal is a 10+ if I ever saw it...



Thanks Dave for the like and the comment

It was a great meal , and thought of mom the whole time making and eating it because of the dough boys
First time I made with the dough boys and had sense she made them when we were little kids 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Mighty fine looking bowl! This going on the menu for next week.  Thanks.




Thanks Brian for the comment

It was great and Mona loved it also, so it will be on our winter rotation every once in awhile also

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

xray said:


> Wow that is one delicious and hearty bowl of comfort! I feel warm and like napping after just looking at the pictures! A bowl of chicken and dumplings is sorely needed right now.



Thanks Ray for the like and the comment

It was a great stick to your ribs kind of meal. Just got home from taking up and laying
new flooring at a job. Had to spoon back a big bowl  as soon as I got in.

Be careful not to nap on the keyboard . God knows what you would type with face ... lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Fantastic David . I know that hit the spot . Looks great and nice write up .
> I'm with @Fueling Around around on the unleavened dumplings . Grew up on those .
> Nice work bud .



Thanks Rich for the comment

Yes like I mentioned to FuelingAround that I will have to try that way also.
It sure did hit the spot .. a couple times . As I just throw a bowl down my throat
a bit ago, as I worked late again today.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> PLEASE!!!!  Pass the bowl!!!  Mrs. Wurtz uses half potato/half bread in a sloppy spoonful, adds them to the gravy. They dissolve slightly and thicken the sauce while keeping some of the dumpling. She also will make potato dumplings which don't make the gravy as thick as the half & half.  Thank you for the step-by-step.
> John



 Thanks John for the comment

Wish I could have shared with everyone .... lol
  I have never heard of the way Mrs. Wurtz makes the dumplings. Sounds good.
It was a great meal, glad you liked the pictures

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Beautiful. Delicious looking meal



Thanks Moto for the like and the comment

It was real tasty , and I always eat too much when I make a stew. And this one topped it
with the dough boys in it

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> DRKs, Looks awesome, a large pot of "comfort food" !



Thanks crazymoon for the like and the comment

Comfort food it was , and great with the smoked chicken

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

kit s said:


> David
> Made something like that myself just a few days ago.  Reason why I said something like that is it really doesn't compare. Didn't smoke chicken, didn't season dumplings. Think your way probably made mine taste like something bought from a store.That looked and sounded so delicious. Think you knocked it out of the park.
> kit



Thanks Kit for the comment

  Very nice of you to say that. But I am sure yours was also good. But the smoked chicken
did make this stew better than others I have made . And of coarse the dough boys were just 
a sentimental thing I have wanted to do for a while , as have not had them sense Mom used to
 make them for use as kids some 50 years ago, wow I'm old when I say it that way. lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> That Stew looks pretty outstanding! I've not had Turnips in stew before, sounds interesting...JJ



Thanks Chef for the like and the comment

The stew was fantastic , and Mona loved it also, so bonus for me.

As for the turnips, Mom was a farm girl and we had turnips a lot as I remember
growing up. Had it with most meals if there was carrots and potatoes , there was also turnips.
I did not care much for them as a kid. But if on the plate we had to eat it or we could not leave the table
until we did. So I used to mix/mash them with my potatoes so I could get them down. Now I like them better .

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

ravenclan said:


> DRKsmoking,
> 
> That looks great! My wife's grandma made home made Chicken and dumplings and I loved them. Seeing this I guess I am going to try.
> 
> Worth the like!!!



Thanks ravenclan for the like and the comment

It was great always nice to have a big hot bowl of stew, and yes give it a whirl 🌪 🌪 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Layers of flavor really DO make a difference!



Thanks civil for the comment

It was very full of all the different flavors nothing really over powered anything 
other than the chicken , but you could still taste it all with each bite.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Absolutely stunning David. I love chicken and dumplings but with Tracy being allergic to chicken I now make turkey and dumplings. Favorite way is with smoked breasts (Tracy prefers white meat) and being a die hard gravy junkie, I've always thickened the broth to where it was a gravy. Couldn't imagine eating it any other way. Congrats on the carousel ride too buddy!! Much deserved.
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert for the comment

It was a great meal, i make stew often in the cool weather but like I mentioned this is the first time with the dough boys. Mom used to make 
these for use when we were kids some 50 years ago. first time to make and the first time to have sense than.

 It would be good with turkey also but I would have to add more Summer Savory to the broth and dough boys to bring it to our stuffing flavor

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome and I see I'm late to reply so I know there is no left overs. DANG my luck.
> I grew up on that rib sticking meal. Grandmother some times would make it just using gizzard's and hearts which was my favorite.
> 
> Warren



Hay Warren thanks for the love and the comment

Yes I just finished off the last of it tonight as I got home late and that was on my mind all day
at work. Your grand mothers stew sounds good also

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

checkdude said:


> It looks great! And the write up  is so easy to follow.  And I'm with you . I like it almost like a stew also. Now the cool days are here there are many soups to make and enjoy.



Thanks checkdude for the like and the comment

It was great , and glad it is easy to follow. Sorry i did not give much in measurements , but its stew . Just keep adding and tasting. lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks   

 Johnny Ray
 , 

 GrumpyGriller
 ,

 SmokinVOLfan



 Texas Cookin'
 , 
H
 hoginme
 , 

 Norwester55


For the likes
glad you liked it

David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 27, 2021)

David, that looks...well words just won't do it justice...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> David, that looks...well words just won't do it justice...



Thank you for the WOW and the comment

That says it all , thank you 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks


 JJS

For the like

David


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 27, 2021)

Wow...now that looks delicious!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Wow...now that looks delicious!



  Thanks Eddie for the like and the comment

It was real nice , and bonus ,Mona like it also even with the smoked chicken

David


----------



## DougE (Oct 27, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> DougE
> ...


I can't do the dumplings since I can no longer tolerate gluten, and have had no luck making dumplings with any of the gluten free flours I have tried. I can, however adapt the rest of the recipe into a wicked gluten free chicken stew. Maybe even use it as filling for a pot pie ... GF pie crust I can do well.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 27, 2021)

douge said:


> I can't do the dumplings since I can no longer tolerate gluten, and have had no luck making dumplings with any of the gluten free flours I have tried. I can, however adapt the rest of the recipe into a wicked gluten free chicken stew. Maybe even use it as filling for a pot pie ... GF pie crust I can do well.


Have you tried potato dumplings with the non gluten binders?


----------



## DougE (Oct 27, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Have you tried potato dumplings with the non gluten binders?


I haven't. I've only tried substituting various gluten free flours in place of wheat flour with less than stellar results.  The dumplings mostly dissolve rather than forming a cohesive mass as you'd expect with wheat flour.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 28, 2021)

Look like you started something here.  Between this and Tuscan Jake made from Steve's recipe not sure which to do first.  Made that Tuscan few times now so I guess this one.  That time of year.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 28, 2021)

douge said:


> I can't do the dumplings since I can no longer tolerate gluten, and have had no luck making dumplings with any of the gluten free flours I have tried. I can, however adapt the rest of the recipe into a wicked gluten free chicken stew. Maybe even use it as filling for a pot pie ... GF pie crust I can do well.




Yes the stew is great , even without the dough boys
It would be good in a pot pie also. Use your GF's crust . I also use a crust that is great for 
this kind of fillings. 
It is a " Hot water pastry " only takes about 7 minutes to make. I got the recipe for a site I subscribe to of a guy that cooks lots of cool foods "Keef Cooks "
here is the crust in action I did, from the last throwdown







David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Look like you started something here.  Between this and Tuscan Jake made from Steve's recipe not sure which to do first.  Made that Tuscan few times now so I guess this one.  That time of year.




Yes Brian you are right, but must be time to do them all.   
I am the same , my list of to do's just keeps getting bigger

David


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Grandmothers have some awesome recipes unfortunately mine took a lot of hers with her they were not written down anywhere.

Warren


----------



## Cody_Mack (Oct 28, 2021)

Awesome, awesome looking pot of comfort 

 DRKsmoking
! And that’s some real dumplings, vs. the flat, doughy, chewy variety (j/k, y’all go ahead and enjoy those if you must...lol).

I like ‘em with the texture of a fine Southern biscuit. Your dough boys recipe closely resembles mine, only I use buttermilk to take it up another notch!

Rick


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 28, 2021)

Cody_Mack said:


> Awesome, awesome looking pot of comfort
> 
> DRKsmoking
> ! And that’s some real dumplings, vs. the flat, doughy, chewy variety (j/k, y’all go ahead and enjoy those if you must...lol).
> ...



Rick those are some good looking dough boys there . They look nice and fluffy

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks


 SecondHandSmoker

For the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks 


 GATOR240


For the love 

David


----------



## Robert H (Oct 29, 2021)

Big like here!  Perfect comfort food.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 29, 2021)

Robert H said:


> Big like here!  Perfect comfort food.



Thanks Robert for the like and the comment

It was very comforting , after a couple big bowls , I should have had a big nap,  lol

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 30, 2021)

I going to cheat.  I always use bones and juice to make stock.  Thinking about making it on the smoker?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I going to cheat.  I always use bones and juice to make stock.  Thinking about making it on the smoker?
> 
> View attachment 514955



Not cheating at all , go for it Brian. Sounds good . Post your results

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 31, 2021)

This hit the spot.  I messed up and was looking at the wrong dumpling recipe.  They came out dense and chewy but where good.  I have a recipe been using for years that comes out fluffy every time that I should of used.  First time making stock in pressure cooker.  Man was that good.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 31, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This hit the spot.  I messed up and was looking at the wrong dumpling recipe.  They came out dense and chewy but where good.  I have a recipe been using for years that comes out fluffy every time that I should of used.  First time making stock in pressure cooker.  Man was that good.
> 
> View attachment 515057
> View attachment 515055




Brian that looks really good , I bet the pressure cooker brought out the best of flavors

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 1, 2021)

Take 2.  Threw out the dumplings, added some more stock and followed your dumpling recipe this time.  Came out perfect!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 1, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Take 2.  Threw out the dumplings, added some more stock and followed your dumpling recipe this time.  Came out perfect!
> 
> View attachment 515242
> View attachment 515241



Brian they look great. Glad it worked for you, 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks
for the like


 meatallica
 , 

 JLeonard
 , 

 sandyut
 , 

 smokeymose


David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 4, 2021)

Now that sure brought back memories, David.  I grew up eating chicken stew with lots of dumpling floating in it.  Loved it, and haven't had it for decades.  Gonna have to fix that!!
And yes, I know just how ugly the dumplings get if you take the lid off before they're done.  LOL.
Great job.  Looks delicious.
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 4, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Now that sure brought back memories, David.  I grew up eating chicken stew with lots of dumpling floating in it.  Loved it, and haven't had it for decades.  Gonna have to fix that!!
> And yes, I know just how ugly the dumplings get if you take the lid off before they're done.  LOL.
> Great job.  Looks delicious.
> Gary



Thanks Gary for the like and the comment

It was a great meal and I really missed have dough Boys as they are called down East , as my son in BC calls it . lol
This will be on going during our damp and frozen winter  this year .

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2022)

Finally got to it David.  If you ever see this Margarita Mix get it!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2022)

Now your talking Brian. That looks really good. I will have to make a pot soon, as it is cold here now every other day.

Is the Margarita mix hot with the jalapeno or tart with the lime, the combination sounds great

David


----------



## tbern (Nov 28, 2022)

Great looking stew, makes me very hungry for some!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 29, 2022)

Thanks 


 6GRILLZNTN



 BrianGSDTexoma


For the likes 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 29, 2022)

tbern said:


> Great looking stew, makes me very hungry for some!



Smoked Chicken stew and dough boys , always a great meal 

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

Somehow this one evaded me David. That sure does look like it will hit the spot this time of year.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 29, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Somehow this one evaded me David. That sure does look like it will hit the spot this time of year.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris for the like and the comment

It was a great stew and the smoked chicken added to the final flavour a lot. And never wrong to have doughboys in it also.

David


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 29, 2022)

That's my kind of dumpling; big and fluffy like a fine biscuit!

Rick


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 29, 2022)

Cold and snowy day comfort food!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 29, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> That's my kind of dumpling; big and fluffy like a fine biscuit!



Thanks Cody-Mack for the like and the comment

That is the best , now I have to get another pot going here soon, need me some doughboys

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 29, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Cold and snowy day comfort food!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan for the like and the comment

It sure is , tis the season now

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 29, 2022)

Thanks


 Ishi


For the like 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 29, 2022)

Thanks 



 Colin1230


For the like

David


----------



## Hijack73 (Nov 29, 2022)

my kind of dumplings.  frozen biscuit dough is a quick-n-easy way to do them.

Your recipe is much like mine though I always include a bunch of black pepper in the dough, and cut in a LOT more butter and usually cut them out like biscuits.  I will use the drop method sometimes.

One suggestion - make the stew a tad thicker and adding a cup of half and half or cream right at the end to thin it down a little.  It adds a richness to an already rich meal.  It might not go with the soy you use though.  I do not like dairy and soy together.  I'd add some to a bowl before I'd add it to the whole pot though, just to see.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 29, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> my kind of dumplings.  frozen biscuit dough is a quick-n-easy way to do them.
> 
> Your recipe is much like mine though I always include a bunch of black pepper in the dough, and cut in a LOT more butter and usually cut them out like biscuits.  I will use the drop method sometimes.
> 
> One suggestion - make the stew a tad thicker and adding a cup of half and half or cream right at the end to thin it down a little.  It adds a richness to an already rich meal.  It might not go with the soy you use though.  I do not like dairy and soy together.  I'd add some to a bowl before I'd add it to the whole pot though, just to see.



Thanks for the like and the comment

With the recipe I use it is too damp to cut into shape, that is why it is dropped in by spoon, if i added more flour it would be too dry.
Thanks for the suggestion, but it is very thick as it is and full of flavour, I find the soya sauce gives a nice taste, and you are right not sure what that would be like with cream.
But always open to try new things ... except shell fish lol

David


----------

